# How many candles are burning?



## Adam (26 Feb 2004)

I'm interested to know about what age everyone is in here - I'll start the ball rolling then.

28 8) 

Adam

Also, did you (like me) continue an interest without a break straight from your school days, or did you startup later in life?


----------



## Charley (26 Feb 2004)

I'm 18, have been interested in woodwork/tools since I can remember. Our school teacher didn't let us do an 'real' woodworking, just models ands stuff.


----------



## Adam (26 Feb 2004)

Ho ho ho. :roll: and SDA is a pensioner right?

Adam


----------



## Alf (26 Feb 2004)

He's not kidding, Adam. :shock: 

Could some "mature" woodworkers please stand up/get themselves helped up and be counted? I'm starting to feel old...

No woodwork at school for me; had to learn how to torture wood all by myself from about 9 yrs old. Been making those wood fibres scream ever since :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (26 Feb 2004)

I turned forty last september,at the top of the hill looking down now :shock: 
became a carpenter when i was 18 and have been butchering wood ever since . Started to carve a couple of years ago and its my no1 love, wished id got into it earlier

Cheers Steve


----------



## Signal (26 Feb 2004)

36, go on the 30 sumfings!


Sad isnt it, I had to work it out on my calculator
and then I had to ring my mum to make sure 

Early onset of old timers disease I spose :lol: 


Signal


----------



## Guest (26 Feb 2004)

I have managed to reach the age when I can officially be refered to as a GOG(grumpy old git) i.e 65.Don't remember woodwork at school,Don't remember school much for that matter.I always wanted to do woodwork but had a great ability for cutting wood short.Measure four times cut once,still too short.Following a serious illness I watched a lot of telly,Norm seemed to make woodwork look easy.After hundreds of pounds spent on tools I can just about cut a piece of wood to length(sometimes)


----------



## desmoengine (26 Feb 2004)

wrong end of the big 40 
had a ball of a time doing both woodwork and metal work at school
spent may years behind desks then 15 years ago decided to use those craft skills to try and ern a living (mistake ) iv enow trained an aprentice to work for and with me allowing me time to get back to changing the shape of timber as a past time. 
ive a constant reminder of my school wood working in a desk i made way back then in teak, this i have sitting next to me in my littlle home office.

Dave W


----------



## Gill (26 Feb 2004)

As old as my tongue and a little bit older than my teeth (which are all my own, I hasten to add).

Yours indignantly

Gill


----------



## DaveL (26 Feb 2004)

Well I admit to of having had this years birthday. Next one is No. 50 8) I stood up for counting, can I sit down again now   

I can remember woodwork at school, I got cross as you had to choose between it and metal work  I have done a fair bit of both over the years. Earned my teenage pocket money working in a small builders yard. I was the fence panel King. :shock: 

I work in the computer/IT industry as a Technical Consultant (No rude comments please). I get to do all the odd things most of the team will not touch. Like reworking equipment cabinets to hold kit not designed for that type of cabinet.

I have had many questions about how to do things from the less practical members of our group. Even brought home bits of wood that needed squaring and cutting to length, when the boyfriend could not do it :roll:


----------



## Gill (27 Feb 2004)

DaveL":2c9ijkp6 said:


> Even brought home bits of wood that needed squaring and cutting to length, when the boyfriend could not do it :roll:



Dave, you really must introduce your boyfriend to your workshop! 

Yours

Gill (Thank goodness Frank doesn't need the bunker any more!)


----------



## Chris Knight (27 Feb 2004)

60 but while I need glasses to see what I am doing to a dovetail, as long as I can still get my knee down on my bike I don't care - so there! Honest I don't - after all, one gets so much wiser as one gets older, sort of makes up for getting uglier, really it does, honest!


----------



## DaveL (28 Feb 2004)

GillD":1q3t75w1 said:


> DaveL":1q3t75w1 said:
> 
> 
> > Even brought home bits of wood that needed squaring and cutting to length, when the boyfriend could not do it :roll:
> ...



I always manage to dig a hole :lol: who is next for the spade :?:


----------



## trevtheturner (28 Feb 2004)

61 now. Working life spent in Surrey 'til I retired at 48 in 1991. Moved to Hereford for some peace and quiet on 1995 - will never go back, this place is heaven. :lol: Always done DIY, of all sorts - only thing I won't touch is gas, but that's okay 'cos there's none here.

Converted the stable in a coach house for woodturning three years ago - self-taught and learnt loads since. Now branching out into furniture making but all only as a pastime.

Like W.37 also need the old specs for close work and also ride a bike. Seem to have gained a modicum of sense and slowed down a bit so now mount a GoldWing. 8) Didn't tell SWMBO about it before I bought it, just explained to her the need for it when I got it home. :twisted: :twisted: Pleased at her GSOH. :lol: Problem arises on warm summer days - is it to be the workshop or a ride into the hills. :? Ashamed to say the Wing often wins.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Feb 2004)

40 last year. OMG i had to check the 40-50 box!!!

Woodwork is a hobby although as time goes by the thought of working full time "wiv me ands" appeals more and more. Very jealous of retiring at 48, its just not gona happen for me  

Discovered woodturning in Sept. and got a lathe for my birthday, now the house is full of useless turned objects and trampled shavings.  

Aidan


----------



## Newbie_Neil (28 Feb 2004)

Hi Aidan



Aidan":254qlqa4 said:


> OMG i had to check the 40-50 box!!!



I've just realised that I had to check the 50-60 box. :shock: 

Mind you, you can always get away with things as everybody knows that you have "senior moments". :wink: 

Cheers
Neil

I had a real one here as I waaas logged in!!!


----------



## Anonymous (29 Feb 2004)

Roll on retirement thats what i say


----------



## trevtheturner (29 Feb 2004)

Just by way of a little encouragement, Aidan, look on the bright side - you've still got another 9 years before you'll have to tick the 50-60 box! :wink: 

Yep, I consider myself lucky that I retired so early but don't think I'm rich 'cos I'm not! Our choice was to stay in the south-east to try to earn loadsamoney or get out for the peace and quiet - the peace and quiet won hands down!   

All the best - you're still only 40 - wish I was. :wink: 

Cheers, Trev.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Feb 2004)

30 + 6 yrs old ,i remember at school i thought 20 was old and at 30 you were practically drawing a pension . when i reached 20 i thought well 20 not old but 30 is , when i hit 30 i thought 30 aint that old will probably think 40 is not too old when i get there. Weird how time changes your perspective on age :roll: .


----------



## Jaco (1 Mar 2004)

A 55, however some mornings it feels like 85. (thats Mondays)
However you are only as old as the young woman that you are busy feeling!


----------



## Martin (20 Sep 2004)

Well, I was just about to post the very same poll - good job I searched the forum first  

I'm 38 and have been tinkering with wood for about 10yrs. I probably would have started before then but didn't have the means (house) to set up a workshop (or the money to buy tools etc.). I was lucky enough to get woodwork classes at both middle and upper school - if wasn't for that I'd probably not be here (tinkering with wood that is).

I'm an IT consultant by profession, and if it hadn't been that I expect I'd have gone into something wood related when I left school (carpentry, cabinet making etc.).

Two almost tangental careers - but that's what appeals to me most about tinkering with wood - I can do something completely different to what I do at work (using my hands to make something, rather than typing at a keyboard)....


----------



## Philly (20 Sep 2004)

Hi All,
"Just" 34......
Started the wood thing about 5 years ago thanks to work and Norms influence.
Philly


----------



## Martin (20 Sep 2004)

Good point Philly...Norm certainly played a part for me as well, although I think it more do with the toys...(cough)...err, tools than anything else. Great inspiration though....

Cheers,
Martin.


----------



## Bean (20 Sep 2004)

Well folks 42 and progressing, I started by refusing to pay for a Table that SWMBO wanted as I boasted that I could make one for less, so she said do it then :evil: ..............only I've not stopped yet.

Bean


----------



## Anonymous (20 Sep 2004)

40 here and yes, I still remember woodwork at school - and going out with my dad (a chippy) to fit fences and gates + 2nd fit houses when I was 10/11 

Edited to add that I just found out that my mum still uses the rolling pin I turned for her at school when I was about 11 or 12 years old


----------



## tx2man (21 Sep 2004)

I'm with Bean, 42,
yep, done the woodwork and metalwork thing at school,
although, i can't recall any of it  
I have done various bits and bobs in building over the 
years, but it wasn't until (a) i became a London cabbie and 
moved to a house with space to build a workshop/garage,
(3 yrs ago), (b) same sort of reason as Bean.(c) His Normness.

Come to think of it, Norm has a lot to answer for :roll: 

TX


----------



## Pete W (21 Sep 2004)

I have a year to go before I have to tick the 50-60 box, and it's less than one year since I cut my first piece of wood.

Never had woodwork at school - I was streamed into 'academic' stuff like art and science instead :roll:. Always had the interest but never the wherewithal for a workshop until recently. Trying to make up for lost time now!


----------



## ike (21 Sep 2004)

Physically or mentally? The former being 46 - Look much younger apparently, but don't always feel it after riding bike to work. Keeps me fit though. Richard Gere - eat yur shorts! :shock: ....OK, I'll retract that :roll:


----------



## morrisminordriver (21 Sep 2004)

Aged 47 (and expecting second child in December). Ive got a sneaking fancy that I'll need to carryon working till 65 to keep the kiddies in the style they'll have become accustomed to!.
Never had much time for WW as a hobby - its tended to be joinery jobs which had to be done on the house (stud walls, cupbards, doors and the like), I did build a 12 x 12 shed where Ive go t a bench and some tools and try to get there once in a while.
I aspire to doing some cabinet making one day and would love to do a David Charlesworth course or similar.
MMD.


----------



## StevieB (21 Sep 2004)

Age 31 (32 in a coulpe of weeks :roll: ). Have been doing up the house for the last couple of years and accumulated a large no. of tools, built myself a workshop to house them and am now starting to add machinery for the fun times ahead. Have a 1 year old son and the notion of making him toys (bricks, garage, cars, monsteer trucks, wheeled wonders etc :twisted: ) plus a host of things for myself and the missus wants a jewellery box like what the bearded wonder done :!: 

Just have to finish this darn conservatory and decking before winter comes, then I can get stuck in....

Steve.


----------



## wizer (30 Apr 2005)

lets revive this thread for the newbies among us...

25 here


----------



## Anonymous (30 Apr 2005)

33 nearly 34, feel 83 most days  Been a joiner since 15 but been in and out the trade a few times but always come back :lol: 

Jase
Coggy


----------



## Steve Maskery (30 Apr 2005)

Mind is 21
Body feels 83
Birth certificate says 47. Used to be the case that people always underestimated my age by at least 5 years, and often more. Doesn't happen so often now I'm spherical and grey. Not bald yet. Is it true that baldness is hereditary on your maternal grandfathers side? I hope so, grandad had a full head of white hair until he dies at 82. I'm rather hoping I don't last that long though, I've got enough money for about another 6 weeks...

A very depressed Steve.


----------



## mahking51 (30 Apr 2005)

54 this year. Moving from Fulham (2 bed flat) to Dorset (proper house) finally let me get around to woodwork which I loved when at school.
Recently been insidiously corrupted by Philly and Waka so now have to search far and wide for even more excuses for buying things starting with LN or LV....
Regards
Martin


----------



## gwaithcoed (30 Apr 2005)

68 years young,(don't do old age) Play golf 3-4 times a week, live only 100 yards from the club house and about the same distance from the first tee. Been into DIY and woodwork all my adult life. Made my girlfriend (now my wife of 48 years) a blanket chest when I was 17, and we've still got it. All my working life spent in the coal mining industry, Retired when 51 Greeaaaaat. Moved to Wales 8 years ago from Staffordshire,Love it here, Wonderful people. Sorry I do seem to go onnnnn when I get started.

Cheers Alan.


----------



## aldel (30 Apr 2005)

The big 60 is rushing up to meet me. Ill health forced early retirement at 52 and has been a constant battle ever since. Woodwork has been a hobby since primary school and in fact have always had an interest in all things DIY, metalwork, any type of building work etc. Anything, plumbing, alarms, PCs, in fact it could be said confidence can get close to exceeding abilities. Also had a life long affair with motorbikes and can include trials, road racing, and moto x It was called scrambles then. Even got sponsored by Queens University to develop tuned pipes for two strokes and Bantam racing years ago. Learnt to fly planes and helicopters. Currently ride a Honda VFR800 when I can.
A lifetime career with BT, having worked in exchanges, electronic research and development, a lecturer, manager and NVQ assessor. Now have to take things steady and spend much time lurking around forums and running the website.
To all you young 'uns out there, pack as much into life now as I can assure you that it is a fact that the older you get the faster time goes and somehow retirement leaves less time to do things!!

Aldel :lol:


----------



## wizer (30 Apr 2005)

Funny, at 25 i seem to be among the younger of the forum. However I feel about 45... Is it right to yearn after a shed at 25yrs old? Maybe next year i'll get it! Until then I will continue to learn this craft extremely slowly. Other hobbies include Cooking (i'm nutty about cooking!), Computers (it's my job sadly) and photography (well, it will be as soon as i can affrod it).


----------



## Knot Competent (30 Apr 2005)

Like Aldel, I'm going to hit (or be hit by!) the big 60 later this year. However unlike Aldel retirement is unlikely for at least 30 more years, as our son, who despite my efforts over the years thinks a chisel is only good for lifting lids of paint cans, has a knack of dreaming up projects to keep me busy.

About fifteen months ago he asked me to make him a couple of vivariums (he's an avid keeper of reptiles - the ones with no legs and two fangs usually) so I made a "plug" from which a couple of glassfibre vivs were made. Several of his equally-weird reptile-keeping friends thought they were great, and placed orders, and within weeks it had developed from a harmless project into a dangerous business. I mean, who in their right mind would want to keep any snakes, and especially downright dangerous ones? I blame his mother.... and she blames me! :roll: But enough of all that.

The one good spin-off of all that is, I needed a big workshop, and got one. And I have all the excuses, sorry, reasons I need to buy absolutely necessary bits of kit to enable new products to be developed and built. So having made do with DIY-standard tools for the last year, I'm now beginning to replace with more light industrial tools, which makes life even more fun. And I've learned so much from this Forum, which has given me the confidence to try things I'd never have dreamed of trying a while ago. So thanks Charlie, without your website our business wouldn't have done so well.

Regards, John


----------



## frank (30 Apr 2005)

61 and still good looking (stop sniggering at the back)retired or packed it in at 53 went looking on the web found msn met most of this bunch and now i've sliped down that slope (sand or crampons dont slow you down its holding on to the cast iron t/s that do's it )


----------



## Charley (30 Apr 2005)

:-$ Don't mention snakes to me. If you do a search on the forum you'll find one nearly landed on my head and in the place where ever woodworker should feel safe - his workshop :? 


Charley
_who still opens boxes and cupboards from a distance with a large pole  [-o< :lol: _


----------



## CHJ (1 May 2005)

frank":zci4l073 said:


> 61 and still good looking



How come no picture on the gallery then. [-X


----------



## Rosco (1 May 2005)

Hi,
seeing this thread has raised its head again I thought I had better put a little bit down about myself seeing as I am a newbie and most people do not know me as I don't get to the shows very often. Well here goes, I am 51 years of age and had to retire due to ill health over 10 years ago. I got a kicking one night and have spent most of the time since then in a wheelchair. I have always had an interest in woodworking since I was at school but due to my workload it took a backseat got back into woodworking due to my other hobby breeding and showing cats about 18 months ago we needed a new kittening pen and I was not impressed with the commercially available ones which where made out of steel bars they looked terrible and what do you do with them when you haven't got any kittens so I made my first kittening pen a couple of other breeders saw it and I have been making them ever since I think it stands at 13 now, you have got to be a bit potty to breed cats and show them you travel all over the country and europe to show them and all you get at the end of it is a rosette and a trophy if you win. Sorry if I have rambled on a little.

All the best,

Rosco ( Chris ).


----------



## Shady (1 May 2005)

44, carrying a body wrecked by 18 years military service (infantry, carrying up to 100lbs on the back - go and lift a 7 stone machine some time :roll .. and about 10 years of serious rugby... My back sometimes allows me to get up in the mornings... 

That said, totally agree with the advice to youngsters here: get on with life! You never know what's around the corner, and suddenly you're too old/committed/damaged/tied down, to climb that mountain/canoe those rapids... (Although, actually, I've taken that advice to heart, and now spend as much time as possible hanging from coloured bits of silk floating around the south west paragliding, and make a point of skiing dangerously every winter... )

Did the standard (for the time) metal and woodworking at school, but only really got stuck in when SWMBO refused to sleep in an army issue bed, and I refused to pay high street prices for obvious junk. That bed lasted us 15 years...


----------



## sliver (1 May 2005)

Can't believe I'm 50 this October!!!!! Steve Maskery, Hi mate...Good news...........I think. Believe baldness DOES come from your mother's side....(Guess whose dad was bald......damn it!!) Upside is, I save a fortune on combs & hair gel. LOML trims what's left with lecky shears so I guess I can't whine really. (I will though). Only worry now is I tend to see crisp packets in the front garden these days & go into 'Meldrew melt-down' 'I DON'T BELIEEEEEEEEVE IT!!!!!!!!!'

Cheers guys, _*Sliver.*_


----------



## thewoodgnome (1 May 2005)

Hi

43, Had the choice of metalwork or woodwork at school and chose the wrong one, started working life as a mechanic then had the choice of redundancy or retrain, took retrain option still the wrong choice, have always been keen on DIY but never really got into real woodworking until a couple of years ago, when when my neighbour who is a retired carpenter, talked me into joining him at the local collage to make a pair of garage doors to replace the ones that had fell off (slight exaggeration, in desperate need of repair). I kept saying if i only had a workshop and some decent tools......have now got a workshop/shed just need some decent tools

Paul


----------



## Woody Alan (2 May 2005)

Hi

I'm 45 and1/4 , I didn't realise how old, until I wittered for the umpteenth time about buying a new table saw, and my wife, bless her, said "For god's sake you're nearly 50 if you don't have one now when will you?" .After a rest and a whisky I decided she was probably/usually right. I've always been interested in wood..I took over the summerhouse when I was a kid and built model planes from balsa and fiddled with electronics. Went to school, very proud of my grade A o level in woodwork, parents not so proud of my D in English. Didn't know what to do for a job, so ended up in BT and have installed/ ripped out various sorts of telecoms infrastucture over the years. Currently playing around ADSL optic fibres etc. Have built flown radio control models and taught others to fly. Done the usual house extension rebuild etc Now coming back to my true wish woodwork. I have built a few things over the years and over time will post info on workshop summerhouse and rocking horses.

It's great to have found this forum, inspirational

Cheers Alan


----------



## Chris Knight (2 May 2005)

Woody,
Your wife is plainly blessed with a lot of common sense (she said go ahead - on a woodworking kick when you might have come up with the same justification for a Ferrari!).

Fortunately, you will find lots of sensible people here who will be able to persuade you that it is only sensible to spend at least as much on tools as a Ferrari.:lol: :lol:


----------



## Woody Alan (2 May 2005)

Chris

Shhh she might see this thread, don't let her know she's right... she wouldn't let me buy a new plasma screen because we already have a big telly (yeah right like it can ever be big enough), and a plasma won't help make furniture, or I suspect get me out of the house :lol: 

As for ferrari's well you can only get to A or B in one no where to put your tool box who'd have one? pah! not me :^o . 

I forgot about that...I built a kitcar once, MG TF replica based on a triumph vitesse but used a 2.5 engine from a triumph 2500S saloon

Cheers Alan


----------



## kityuser (3 May 2005)

me? 26 looks like I`m in the "younger" section of the forum 8) 

any "sonny" comments will not be accepted warmly :? 

the other day I was called "that man" by a women telling off her young boy for stepping on my foot 8) 

*grinz*

steve


----------



## tim (3 May 2005)

Actual age = 36. Imagined age = 12! Feel about 10 years younger now that I'm not inside an office all day! 

First grey hair noted the other day (been a trying few months!) - my wife says it looks distinguished, bless her. Don't think this comment works if reciprocated!

Didn't enjoy the transition over 35 at all - now having to tick box 35 -45 on most forms rather than 25-34!

In the pub the other night with a bunch of mates, apparently because of increasing longevity, any change in career direction in your thirties is now known as a QLC - Quarter life crisis! I don't care about the maths, I'm sticking with it! :lol: 

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Alf (3 May 2005)

tim":29ctqpzt said:


> First grey hair noted the other day


Huh! I've got _three_. :roll:


----------



## Knot Competent (3 May 2005)

The time to worry, Alf, is when you can only count a few dark ones!


----------



## Gill (3 May 2005)

tim":ld9pqr84 said:


> First grey hair noted the other day



I'm worried about the amount of grey in my hair :? , but not for the same reasons as everyone else. There should be loads by now, but it just hasn't arrived. Ah well, perhaps it's hereditary; my mother didn't start to turn grey until her sixties.

'Sfunny, but a lot of people I meet seem to turn grey shortly after.

Gill


----------



## Rosco (3 May 2005)

The real time to worry is when you realise that you are going to the chemist to look at lady's hair colorant instead of what you used to go there for 20 years previously.

Rosco ( Chris ).


----------



## wizer (3 May 2005)

tim":3lnypk0c said:


> First grey hair noted the other day



I have nearly a full head of grey.... and i'm 25!


----------



## llangatwgnedd (3 May 2005)

> Huh! I've got three.



So then blue rinse next step then Alf ? :lol: :lol: :lol:

I know cheeky


----------



## SammyQ (4 May 2005)

I'm 49, JUST!! What is left of my hair could pass for 0000 wire wool and that includes chest hair (beat that if you dare Alf). I got into w'working when I was 8, 'helping' Dad. There was a hiatus when my tertiary education came along, but it got into full swing again with the purchase of a 1903 house that I had to rebuild and furnish. Three energetic teenagers have taken their toll of my free time, but I'm now limbering (lumbering?) up for the school holidays and first is going to be a complete workshop refurb. Gill, thanks for the stimulus of your photaes. 

PS Wot did the panel fink of last week's Grand Designs? Smashing? All that exposed pine overpowering?

PPS Form Four apparently believe that: "the lens in the eye focuses light onto the rectum......" 

Sam


----------



## Alf (4 May 2005)

SammieQ":3udx2dew said:


> my hair could pass for 0000 wire wool and that includes chest hair (beat that if you dare Alf).


0000 wire wool? Nah, can't beat it. My hair's not nearly as fine as that. :? :wink: 

Cheers, Alf

P.S. Loved Grand Designs last week. I'm now in a quandry; is my dream to build a Finnish log cabin or a hay bale one? Of course if the Big Bad Wolf comes along I'll wish I'd used bricks anyway... #-o


----------



## tim (4 May 2005)

SammiQ":2m72z8qp said:


> PS Wot did the panel fink of last week's Grand Designs? Smashing? All that exposed pine overpowering?



Liked the idea -but in practice thought it looked like the inside of a sauna - far too much pine for my liking!




SammiQ":2m72z8qp said:


> PPS Form Four apparently believe that: "the lens in the eye focuses light onto the rectum......"



Could be dangerous - thats where the sun shines from in my case!  
Cheers

T


----------



## Taffy Turner (4 May 2005)

SammieQ":1wfp5avc said:


> Form Four apparently believe that: "the lens in the eye focuses light onto the rectum......"
> 
> Sam



This could well be true if, as the saying goes, one has eyes in one's backside!


----------



## Chris Knight (4 May 2005)

Ah, remember that the eyes are the windows of the, soul


----------



## tim (4 May 2005)

Chris":2683smw8 said:


> Ah, remember that the eyes are the windows of the, soul




Nice cryptic work there! 

Seems like the guy I'm dealing with over my erratic electricity supply is a right 'window'!

Cheers

T


----------



## Nigel (4 May 2005)

Nice one Tim :lol: :lol: :lol: 

now I have stopped laughing i will post my score which is 17 weeks from 60
which is when I retire
Started working life at 15 in a tool shop when Bridges drills and B&D D500
were the only offering to non profesionals 
left to take up electrical apprentiship,

I like as they say working wif me ands and have built a kit car
I am new to woodwork and am looking forward to retirement 
unfortunately I peeked at the Slope and my eyes glazed over,is there no cure but then I am not sure I want it

Nigel

So many trees so little time


----------



## houtslager (4 May 2005)

> carrying a body wrecked by 18 years military service (infantry, carrying up to 100lbs on the back - go and lift a 7 stone machine some time )



Now knocking on 44 next birthday  

SNAP Shady ccasion5: lol. Served the colours and 
whilst at home either helped Dad or my Uncle in Eire
to butcher wood, then learnt to do it professionally. 

After being a journeyman in the trade - learning how 
to re-build boats both sail and motor, build barns,
restore old houses, restore 16th century and later 
furniture I decided to design and make antiques of the future 
[-o< he says hopefully.
Now stuck in no-mans land with tools in 3 countries and 
no idea where to go next. :?


----------



## Anonymous (4 May 2005)

Still climbing the hill as I approach 57 and wondering where the summit is 8)


----------



## RogerS (4 May 2005)

Ah..hair...I think I had some of that once. What's left best described as pepper (I think is the 'modish' word)....grey to you and me! Just had my 56th birthday and still physically very active..fortunately. Still like going to the odd high-intensity aerobics class...I used to teach it a long time ago. One young lass once told me that she missed me when I wasn't in the class. About half my age, on further investigation it turned out that she looked at me and my age and thought 'blimey...if he can still do that I'd better work a bit harder'. And there I thought she was after my body  

Work..various...from BBC Outside Broadcasts (great fun), through lecturing, computers (coding, project management, sales, marketing...you name it...I've done it), management consultancy, running my own company. Thought I'd managed to put my feet up as I've not been in regular employment for a couple of years ..trying to get my security camera business up and running...then a headhunter called me so I've had to dust the old suit down and off tomorrow for the first of many interviews. Ah well.....if it comes off then there'll be 'temporary leave of absence' post from me.

Passionate about gliding but after a couple of crashes (one due to the Chief Flying Officer  and the worser one all my own work  Air ambulance jobbie) I've not done that much.

SWMBO has just announced that now she has her summerhouse she will be emptying out all her stuff from the outbuilding....the PLAN worked!!


----------



## tim (4 May 2005)

Roger":2578zkir said:


> on further investigation



clearly a 'would you like a drink in the bar after, m'dear'!!  

Good luck with the interview tomorrow!

Cheers

Tim


----------



## sliver (4 May 2005)

Found out I can't put a piccie direct onto this forum. How can I cure this? You all surely need to know what a devilishly handsome bloke you're dealing with :lol: :roll:


----------

